# My recording: Schumann's Little Piece



## cglover (Jan 7, 2007)

visit http://www.mingweb.ca/
click "Little Piece, Op. 68, No. 5"

Robert Schumann: Little Piece, Op. 68, No. 5
It was recorded on old D'Addario EJ 46 strings in my garage. I remember Christopher Parkening played this piece in one of his albums. I use Norbert Kraft's arrangement. 

Comments are welcome!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

thats beautiful cglover- as is all the stuff on that page, nice
i lack the delicate touch needed for that sort of thing:smile:
i find i like nylon strings once theyve aged better than new- sort of a softer sound.
thanks!
speaking of lacking a delicate touch- heres my classical guitar- an old hofner


----------



## cglover (Jan 7, 2007)

fraser said:


> thats beautiful cglover- as is all the stuff on that page, nice
> i lack the delicate touch needed for that sort of thing:smile:
> i find i like nylon strings once theyve aged better than new- sort of a softer sound.
> thanks!
> speaking of lacking a delicate touch- heres my classical guitar- an old hofner


sounds like you played your hofner as Flamenco
Polished bass strings generates less noise and have more soft tone, but they are usually more expensive and the nice tone only lasts for 1 week - that's for a concert or recording.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Very nice stuff you have there cglover. I,m a power chord and riff kinda player but I really appreciate the talent it takes to produce those sounds. Well done....


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

wow that was really great. Lots of time and energy put into that...for sure. Great work!


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Sounds great!


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

That's great!!!!

I'll say it again, posts of other people's work is inspiring. That was well done! 
I just finished Nuages, Dyens arrangement, I have to get a little computer set up so I can record, maybe even just a little Boss thingy would do. I've been putting off recording for too long.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

> sounds like you played your hofner as Flamenco


actually i cant play classical really, i suffered an accident in childhood that rendered my middle finger useless on my picking hand, so im a hopeless fingerpicker- i play everything with my thumb an index- also im completely ignorant to any theory and technique- one day perhaps
so that classical guitar of mine just got used for hammering out blues stuff like my steel strings-

warren- id love to hear your nuages- i listen to django a lot-
all yu need to record is a mic plugged into yur pc and audacity
http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
if you add a cheap preamp, itll probably give yu equal if not better quality than the lower end boss type units.
feel free to ask in the recording forum -


----------



## cglover (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks again! 
I am very happy to see many people (pop/rock) here like the shy/elegant classical (actually romanticism) piece

fraser, sorry for hearing about the finger, but you know, there are lots of fun in using guitar pick for jazz and blues. Long time ago, when I was in the campus, I lead a band and played electrical guitar, sometimes playing fast scales - "car racing" with the girl who plays keyboard...what an interesting experiences!


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

fraser said:


> actually i cant play classical really, i suffered an accident in childhood that rendered my middle finger useless on my picking hand, so im a hopeless fingerpicker- i play everything with my thumb an index- also im completely ignorant to any theory and technique- one day perhaps
> so that classical guitar of mine just got used for hammering out blues stuff like my steel strings-
> 
> warren- id love to hear your nuages- i listen to django a lot-
> ...


Thanks for the link, I'm currently running Linux (5 year old Mandrake) on an old P3 notebook at home, not sure it would do the job to support that software, but, I plan on getting a new PC or Mac this year, if PC I'll try Audacity for sure, I love Linux. As far as lower end Boss units go, I'll probably get the BR micro soon, I recorded a lot about 10 years ago with a TEAC 4 track super 8 but it's long gone and I was thinking the BR micro would make a good little 4 track to have in my guitar case all the time.

And, for sure, I'll get the Nuages done as soon as I get something to record it on. When I get the BR micro I can record it direct to that & post it, then people could hear the unit and you could check out the arrangement.


----------

